# speedometer cable



## knucklebanger36 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a speedometer cable that has the little white plastic piece on the end broken. A new complete cable assy. from the dealership is around $80. I have 92 4cyl 4x4. Anyone know where I can find just the plastic piece on the end? Thanks in advance.


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, I think there is a rubber band type of object that goes around the plastic piece and holds it to the cable. You might want to check if its just that piece that is broke or the white piece is actually broke in some other way.

I would think you might be able to attach the plastic piece to the cable some other way.

As far as another way, I haven't found one. I tried a universal cable but the end that went into the trans was different and it wouldn't work. 

You might be able to get the universal (it was like 10 - 15 when I last checked a few years back) and the one I received had a little metal thing that was similar to the white plastic piece I think. You might be able to use that piece instead of the plastic one. 

Just some thoughts, sorry I don't know if any will work as I never tested them.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if they are the same as the 2wd speedo cables i have them for sale..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

4wd cables are different, probably length, you can get oem for about $50


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check Courtesy Nissan they have lower wholesale pricing and still stock our Hardbody parts....look at this:http://www.courtesyparts.com/kb_search_result.php?keywords=[25050]+\(d21&cPath=3178_3179_3217_3221


----------

